# graffiti art in your cities



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Graffiti has one of the most powerful artforms. This is the art of the streets, the art of the urban environment.

Please post some pictures of graffiti art in your city!

Here are some in Hong Kong


----------



## Baianóide (Aug 9, 2005)

This is Graffiti in Cidade Baixa (Lower City), in Salvador da Bahia, Brazil. These are to Formula Renault.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

More Hong Kong graffiti


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

I put this post up a while back. Swivel might not have the mp3 there anymore, I'm not sure...

Cue "Respiration" by Mos Def and Talib Kweli (Black Star)...
Mos Def - Talib Kewli - ft Common ~ _Respiration_ (Courtesy of Swivle)


*Philadelphia graffiti (1st generation - where it all began, kid):*





























*New York graffiti (1st generation city):*























































South Bronx:










*Paterson, NJ graffiti (1st generation):*






































*Chicago graffiti (2nd generation)*:
























































*San Francisco graffiti (2nd generation):*















































*Los Angeles graffiti (2nd generation):* (from Brett Webb)






































*Miami graffiti (2nd generation):*






































*Cleveland graffiti (2nd generation):*






































*Dallas graffiti (3rd generation):*





























*Minneapolis graffiti (3rd generation):*





























*St. Louis (3rd generation):*


----------



## AzN8oi (Apr 24, 2004)

Too bad I cant read tagging x__x


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Here's one in Shenzhen, right next to Hong Kong


----------



## Tall Rog (Sep 19, 2004)

Some dam fine peices there.... 

Was well in to this stuff when I was a kid... 

I will try and take a few photos of Wroclaw art and post.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Hope those kids get justice for damaging private and public property. Disgusting.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Graffiti is art!

Now is this vandalism? This is one of my favorite! It's done by MAC crew in Paris


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Here´s some stuff from Berlin, the european graffiti capital!

























































































































more stuff soon....


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Switzerland

There's hardly any building or house in a bigger city center that doesn't have any kind of graffito...

...and even in the countryside: Altdorf









Bern

















Basel (always the Swiss Graffiti Capital)

















Lausanne

























Zurich








One of the famous Nägeli paintings - the guy invented graffiti art in Europe 30 years ago, was arrested several times and now his art is protected - strange world


----------



## JBOB (Aug 26, 2005)

> New York graffiti (1st generation city - where it all began, kid):



That's not true, Todays form of Graffiti spray cans to walls started in philly in the 60's. By 1971 the New York times published an article stating Philly the Graffiti Capital of the world. This is about the same time when some Philly Guys went to New York and Past it on.


www.phillyhiphop.com


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

^Thanks for the info. I'll correct that.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

I used to be well into Graff when I was 13-16, but I got caught a couple of times and jacked it in before I wound up with an adult Criminal Record (17+)

I think the general quality of graff in London these days is awful... Its all window etched tags and a couple of style-less hasty dubs. The railways have a zero tolerance of running trains with graff on them, and now all trackside walls which were formerly caked in graff are all painted a neutral brown colour. I'm actually all for it, because the days of true artists painting pieces in London died out over 10 years ago. They're not painting over anything artistic.

London reached its zenith in the late 80's and early 90's with crews like TCA (The Chrome Angels), writers like Mode 2 created pieces and characters better than anything I have ever seen from anywhere else. Entire walls were given over to fierce inter-crew battles (like the 2-storey wall at the base of the Trellick Tower in Ladbroke Grove) with wildstyle lettering so complex and abstract it couldn't be read.

The shite painted / etched today pales in comparison.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I was wondering what happened to Mode2. But from what I heard, he's more representing Paris than London. Also Bando from TCA. 

BTW, for those who don't know, I graf but can't tell you what I write in this forum 

From Osaka, Japan


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Jakarta,Indonesia


----------



## Tall Rog (Sep 19, 2004)

Tubeman said:


> I used to be well into Graff when I was 13-16, but I got caught a couple of times and jacked it in before I wound up with an adult Criminal Record (17+)
> 
> I think the general quality of graff in London these days is awful... Its all window etched tags and a couple of style-less hasty dubs. The railways have a zero tolerance of running trains with graff on them, and now all trackside walls which were formerly caked in graff are all painted a neutral brown colour. I'm actually all for it, because the days of true artists painting pieces in London died out over 10 years ago. They're not painting over anything artistic.
> 
> ...



Ho YES... TCA... stunning stuff... I got a book called Spray Can Art (I think) with some TCA peices in it... easily the best in the book no question. But althrough I am not into it like I used to be, as far as I can tell, there isn't much to get excited about in London these days.... May be it is a matter of just knowing where to look, it was always a bit like that... 

Ladbroke Grove and Westbourne Park as I remember were the tube stops to start from.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

This is pure vandalism. And the tax payer has to pay for the cleaning.


>


If I catch someone spraying at my houses walls, that guy will for sure feel my baseball bat!


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

goschio said:


> This is pure vandalism. And the tax payer has to pay for the cleaning.
> 
> 
> If I catch someone spraying at my houses walls, that guy will for sure feel my baseball bat!




I know and I would do the same like you but anyway I post these pics.
Because I just show the truth, all cities have these problems, especially Berlin!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Tall Rog said:


> Ho YES... TCA... stunning stuff... I got a book called Spray Can Art (I think) with some TCA peices in it... easily the best in the book no question. But althrough I am not into it like I used to be, as far as I can tell, there isn't much to get excited about in London these days.... May be it is a matter of just knowing where to look, it was always a bit like that...
> 
> Ladbroke Grove and Westbourne Park as I remember were the tube stops to start from.


Yes I grew up near there and the Ladbroke Grove area was the epicentre of London's Graff back then... the basketball courts under the Westway motorway, the handball court off Goldborne Road and the "Earth's Edge" mural along a 2-storey wall at the base of the Trellick Tower off Elkstone Road were the "Hall of Fame" back then. Haven't been back for 13 years, so they could still be ok for all I know... but I doubt it.

Another couple of technically amazing London writers were Rough and Stylo of VOP (Visual Orgasm Productions). They lived up to the title!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Part of Malmö are completely filled with graffiti. 

The most recent and controversial peice I've photographed is this one:


----------



## Tall Rog (Sep 19, 2004)

Tubeman said:


> Yes I grew up near there and the Ladbroke Grove area was the epicentre of London's Graff back then... the basketball courts under the Westway motorway, the handball court off Goldborne Road and the "Earth's Edge" mural along a 2-storey wall at the base of the Trellick Tower off Elkstone Road were the "Hall of Fame" back then. Haven't been back for 13 years, so they could still be ok for all I know... but I doubt it.
> 
> Another couple of technically amazing London writers were Rough and Stylo of VOP (Visual Orgasm Productions). They lived up to the title!


Sadly, saw very little stuff from London. I was brought up in Northampton and there the scene was dominated by 2Sharp, who IMO were almost as good as TCA although on a lot smaller scale. I have some photos back in the UK of some of their stuff. The London stuff I saw was mostly from friends who went down to London armed with cameras. I only made the trip once and managed to **** my camera up and only ended up with a few pictures at the end of it... Never saw the Trellick Tower peice you mention...

But if we are going to talk about London are we can't forget about London's very own Banksy . I've seen numerous stuff by him when I was living in London... not quite what people have in mind when they thing of Graffitti though.


----------



## Cee_em_bee (May 12, 2004)

goschio said:


> This is pure vandalism. And the tax payer has to pay for the cleaning.
> 
> 
> If I catch someone spraying at my houses walls, that guy will for sure feel my baseball bat!



Honerable graff artists won't spray someones house, there is absolutely no gain in it, it's mainly public buildings, big smooth walls and trains that fall victim, if someone sprayed my house I would probably give them a smack too. 

I don't believe it's vandalism when it's done right.


----------

